# Question for the experienced hunters



## cbus82 (Apr 10, 2013)

I have only found more than 2 or 3 in 1 spot on woodlines about 20 feet from a field, road etc around dead elms. I havent had any luck deeper in the woods or in lower elevations this year. Franklin, Licking, Delaware, and Muskingum counties.

As the season progresses, will they begin to grow deeper in the woods and in lower elevations? I appreciate any thoughts or experiences.


----------



## oldshroomer (Oct 18, 2012)

You just have to find the right habitat. does'nt much matter in central ohio whether it's high or low. they pop in either area at the same time around here. generally speaking, there's always the exception. I found them on hills and the same day in a river bottom. season has just about peaked if we don't get any more rain. check utube videos for ideas of spots to look and what spot look like, but mostly just putting the time in, checking all elms and ash, and hunting your butt off. Pray for more rain!!


----------



## buckeyes1gk (Apr 29, 2013)

My son and I have found around 9 pounds so far this year. Many have been on the edges and ridges of the woods, but now you can find them in the heart of the woods also. One patch of yellows yesterday were starting to dry out, and others were fresh and moist. If we don't get some rain, the season may be drawing to an end. Although some of the woods we are hunting still have good moisture content that would support morel growth. Remember, when hunting large areas "look up" and find the dying and dead elms. You'll be glad you did. Good luck.....


----------



## cbus82 (Apr 10, 2013)

Thanks guys. I have gotten a lot better at identifying dead elms and ash trees but, I am mostly stuck too hunting public land. I have probably hiked 10 or so miles the past week and came across dozens of good looking dead elms and only 2 of them had morels. I cant tell if the area is too early or if I am too late and someine beat me to the area. 

I guess I need to keep hunting, high and low elevations, deep in the woods or wherever I need to go.


----------

